# New Foster with Kennel Cough



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am fostering a shepherd who has Kennel Cough. We got him on Saturday and he has had very limited exposure to my other dogs. I clean his cage, he has a separate food/water bowl and in another room all together. My other dogs are all fully vaccinated. I didn't know he had kennel cough until Monday when he went for his heartworm/lyme/lypto/etc test. I saw several threads about remedies on the forum, but I haven't seen anything on proper sanitizing the household with a dog that has kennel cough. I know its airborne. I just want to make sure I'm doing the best I can to decrease the chance of it returning for our foster and spreading to my other dogs.

FYI...he is getting meds for the kennel cough, along with coconut oil.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

There were two fosters that came with kennel cough. One was recovering the other was getting pretty bad. I didn't limit the dogs' exposures to my own two dogs. They were here a week each and slept inside with my dogs in the same room, played during the day together. My own dogs aren't vaccinated against kennel cough and didn't catch it. I was told if your own dogs are healthy with good immune system, there shouldn't be an issue. I didn't do anything extra for the kennel cough sanitation wise other than cleaning the fosters' beds after they left. 

Not sure if this helped but I've always made sure the air circulation in and out of the house is good. That is regardless of kennel cough.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Bear L! They all have a good immune system so my fingers will br crossed! I do clean his bed (crate floor) and wipe it down daily, along with changing water as well. When he is out in the house, I block the others through a gate or have them outside. I change my air filters regularly too. Thanks again for sharing your experience!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have had quite a few dogs come through our rescue from shelters in MD that have had kennel cough. Sometimes (especially dogs from PG County MD) have a strain of kennel cough that is very resistant to the more commonly used antibiotics. We have found that the best drug for these dogs is Doxycycline. 

Best of luck with your dog and thanks so much for fostering!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had three dogs, brought Midnite in and he came with Kennel Cough. My oldest did not get it, but the other two did. After a couple days on antibiotics they were okay. All my dogs are healthy dogs, I think it's more of a hit or miss.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Remo said:


> We have had quite a few dogs come through our rescue from shelters in MD that have had kennel cough. Sometimes (especially dogs from PG County MD) have a strain of kennel cough that is very resistant to the more commonly used antibiotics. We have found that the best drug for these dogs is Doxycycline.
> 
> Best of luck with your dog and thanks so much for fostering!


 
This particular fellow is from Tri-County (ST. Mary's, Calvert, and Charles). He is on Doxycycline. Hoping I should see a change in him over the next day or so : ) 

He is a great boy. Total sweetie...loves people and other dogs. Looking at him, I wonder how he could have ended up in a shelter.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've had many fosters that broke with a nasty strain of KC, and my dogs have never come down with it. One got a hint of runny nose once once, but never fully broke with KC as the dog's immune system fought it off.

I agree with Remo re Doxy -- the alternatives haven't worked as well for us, even though doxy is no longer as cheap as it was. I know several very, very sick dogs who've bounced back in 48 hours after starting a Doxy regimen--it's pretty amazing how fast it helps them. They usually have to be on it for 10 days. 

KC can go into pneumonia in the blink of an eye -- when they crash, they hit bottom very, very quickly. I thus think it's pretty important to work with your rescue's vet to get them started on antibiotics as soon as they break with KC. Shelter dogs nearly always have compromised immune systems, so they just don't fight off KC as well as healthy, owned dogs.

I also always use a diffuser with eucalyptus essential oil in the room where the dog is, as the eucalytus makes them much more comfortable (just like it does us, when we have a cold). It soothes the cough. 

Also, I add a bit of organic, unrefined, hexane-free coconut oil to the foster's diet (and my dogs' too, if there's KC in the house). Here's an article that explains why:
Remedies for Kennel Cough - Whole Dog Journal Article

ETA: Clean up like you would whenever a person has a cold or the flu. Any products that you already use for that purpose will work fine for wiping down surfaces -- diluted bleach water in a spray bottle is my first-choice for ceramic tile floors or crate pans where a sick dog has been snotting, but Lysol, Clorox wipes, or for a more natural option-Method Antibac, etc. would likely all be fine. I also add a little bleach to the laundry when I wash sick foster dog bedding (towels, blankets, etc. from the crate) and wash them frequently, as they get snot-covered very quickly.

Another thing I like to use when sickness is in the house is Aura Cacia's Medieval Mix essential oil blend, in a diffuser. It's likely inspired by YL's Thieves Blend (which is awesome, but very expensive).


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you Magwart! They do get coconut oil in with their food, Balto (foster) included. I have enough pills for 8 days...I contacted the rescue to make sure that would be enough. They are the ones who supplied me with the Doxy. His appetite seemed to improved last night as he was eating more food than he had been. Will keep you all posted on his progress...thanks again for your help!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

d4lilbitz said:


> He is a great boy. Total sweetie...loves people and other dogs. Looking at him, I wonder how he could have ended up in a shelter.


Total sweetie is usually how the fosters came to me. Once they get better health, more settled in and confident, less cautious... that's when they get bolder with their personalities. They see my dogs acting wild and free and will start to mirror it except they did not learn the commands to stop it when I ask. :laugh:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I can see that happening to! Once his KC is cleared up, he'll be neutered. They say he is between 2 -3. This fellow seems to be sensitive and not dominant AT ALL. He was scared to get in my SUV and flattens himself out. After several trips...he loves it : ) Throughout it all he's been friendly..can't ask for more.


----------

